# Best Apps and websites with study materials?



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2019)

Free or premium, what resources do you recommend for the NREMT?

Post your favorites and what platform.

I currently have a subscription to 

https://emtprep.com/# on desktop (mobile friendly, no app)

And I have Pocket Prep EMT B app for Andriod.

Like them so far, the App is more convenient.


----------



## EMTStudent1992 (Mar 20, 2019)

I also have emtprep its actually very helpful!


----------



## toreishi (Apr 7, 2019)

I've found the prep sites to be very unhelpful. The sample questions are very, very basic and none reflect the often convoluted language seen on the NREMT exam. 
Can anyone recommend a prep site whose questions are more complex than , "How many chambers does the heart have ?" and "What are the symptoms of chf ?" !! 
These types of simplistic q's are no indication of or help for the NREMT exam.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2019)

MedicTests. I still think jones and Bartlett navigate test prep is excellent.


----------

